# New eyes



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Just received my white outs from tonguesandwich. They're awesome.










My poor son. He has to put up with me all year.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks awesome! It looks like your son is enjoying your fun...maybe he will be a future haunter!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great. I have a red pair, but I think the next pair will be white.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're one spooky dude with those on:jol:

I'm debating getting a pair of fun lenses as well. Spooky1 has worn his in public around Halloween and they definitely get noticed favorably.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those look frickin awesome!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It looks like you have HOLES in your eyes! Eww...great!


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I havent tried mine yet, and wildcats look sooo cool i think im gonna play with mine tonite!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good wildcat! i'm sure your son is amply rewarded for putting up with your craziness all year round! LOL. I so want a pair...if only i had the money!


----------



## ORLOCK (Jan 22, 2011)

Intense eyes! I need to look into them.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind replies.
For anyone on the fence about getting this type of contact (I was since I have good vision and had never intentionally stuck anything in my eye before) don't be. They are easy to put in and within a minute you barely notice them. 
The only thing that takes a little getting used to is the slight blurring of peripheral vision. Not enough to limit your normal vision but you can see the colour ring out of the corner of your eye.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is a video that will give a good idea of how the lenses look. The video isn't haunt related. I was doing an update video of the changes I have made to my drum kit and had the lenses in to get used to wearing them.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a pair of those. They are awesome, totally freak people out. They would say "Oh cool contacts." I told them it's an alergic reaction to my meds.


----------

